
Show HN: Objective-C, a new beginning (new compiler, new runtime) - mulle_nat
https://mulle-objc.github.io/
======
altimac
I really love Objective-C, I hope it will never die :) thanks

~~~
mulle_nat
This project hopes to improve ObjC's shot at immortality :)

